

BinaryLink - A New Way To Work With Files - aslamc
http://binarylink.io

======
aslamc
Thank you all for registering for the Private Beta. We will be getting in
touch with you all shortly. In the meanwhile we'd love to have an open
discussion here.

What are your frustration with files?

